# 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

When the Chevrolet Cruze first debuted in North American in 2010, it was a monumental improvement over the Cobalt it replaced.

Chevrolet's small car fortunes were no longer regulated to the back of the pack. The brand now had a legitimate contender in the compact car segment. But this industry never stays stands still and after six years on the market, the Cruze is ready for replacement.

More: *2016 Chevrolet Cruze Review* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

"RS Package doesn't add performance".

Why should it? The RS package debuted in 1967 on the Camaro - and was exactly what it *still is* today: an appearance package. On the current (and previous-gen) Camaro: appearance package. It has never, on any GM vehicle, been a performance package (the Sonic RS being the outlier in a sense - the RS is a trim level rather than an available package).


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

More HP and leg room in the back are a plus as well as better overall looking car.
I suspect the start/stop technology would be a minus for me. I just can't see a car starting/stopping that many times not wearing out the starter quicker not to mention in the winter I would think we want to keep the engine running, oil circulating and the heat on?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start/stop systems don't use standard starter motors. Also, most of them wither use electric heaters for the cabin or don't shut down the engine when the heat is needed. I do know the Cruze's start/stop uses electric pumps to keep fluids circulating.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> Start/stop systems don't use standard starter motors. Also, most of them wither use electric heaters for the cabin or don't shut down the engine when the heat is needed. I do know the Cruze's start/stop uses electric pumps to keep fluids circulating.


This. Most, if not all, start/stop systems will stay running if you have the AC on, as well. They're not dumb systems by any means.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Good Review. If I was to buy one I would have to get the Premier RS. z-link is a must have otherwise I will go to an independent rear end car.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I sat in one at the auto show and thought it was a nice place to be in. Just would have liked Chevy to build on the more angular shape of the last Cruze, it looked good and everyone else is shaped like a tadpole/amoeba already. Individuality is good.

Props for not describing the first Cruze like a sled dragged by cavemen now that the new one is out, or using the description of "agricultural equipment". There is way too much hyperbole in a lot of reviews that the big car mags put out.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

S-Fitz said:


> I sat in one at the auto show and thought it was a nice place to be in. Just would have liked Chevy to build on the more angular shape of the last Cruze, it looked good and everyone else is shaped like a tadpole/amoeba already. Individuality is good.
> 
> Props for not describing the first Cruze like a sled dragged by cavemen now that the new one is out, or using the description of "agricultural equipment". There is way too much hyperbole in a lot of reviews that the big car mags put out.



I saw a Gen 1 eco and LT today down town at work and I was just thinking the same thing they looked different, distinctive, and not old to me at all. I like the way the gen 1 looks and the way it looks coming down the road. If my coolant problems are fixed for good i will be very happy with my purchase and will drive it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> I saw a Gen 1 eco and LT today down town at work and I was just thinking the same thing they looked different, distinctive, and not old to me at all. I like the way the gen 1 looks and the way it looks coming down the road. If my coolant problems are fixed for good i will be very happy with my purchase and will drive it till the wheels fall off.


With everyone making all their cars look the same anymore, we should have seen this (not so great) move coming. The cruze was distinctively sporty looking for it's economy class, now it's just run of the mill looking....at least the interior seems to be light years better than other cars in its class....also I'm not aware of any other BASE model economy cars coming with apple/android radios either, which is AWESOME imo.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

*And then we have this Tron version to look for.
*
Chevy revealed this unique take on the Cruze at the Beijing Motor Show this week, decked out in a unique _Tron_-themed appearance. It's not the first car we've seen get this kind of treatment, but it is the first done up by an actual automaker and not in the aftermarket. And the result looks pretty convincing, like it could have been designed by Daniel Simon himself.

The show car is painted in a special metallic black paint, offset with neon blue accents. The theme continues inside, with blue trim on the seats, instrument panel, steering wheel, and center console. The result makes the Cruze look ready to outrun Recognizers, Light Cycles, and Solar Sailers on the grid of our imagination.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That Tron version would totally be the car we need since we can't get Midnight and Dusk versions.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

looks alot like the new Civic IMO


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

MP81 said:


> This. Most, if not all, start/stop systems will stay running if you have the AC on, as well. They're not dumb systems by any means.


I have a 2016 Cruze and putting the heat or A/C on full blast will not stop the car from shutting down it does make it less frequent and for shorter periods of time it may start back up if it senses the temp changing drastically. I thought I would hate it but it isn't that bad.


----------



## louiecski (Jul 19, 2016)

Newcomer and soon-to-be-ex Cruze owner here... the 2011 Eco: from the day I drove it off the lot until it was totaled by a guy driving Civic too fast on wet roads a couple of weeks ago, I LOVED driving that car. The manual trans was just right, the clutch was still, JUST RIGHT, even after 65k miles. It fit... so in my search for a replacement, of course I went to the Chevy dealer and test-drove a 2016 with manual transmission... everything they did RIGHT on the 1st gen has been reversed. Shifter knob is bulky, square, taller, less feedback when shifting. Clutch has an insanely long travel with it's engage/disengage in some weird, mid-pedal zone that just doesn't feel right. The 1st to 2nd shift is such a tall change that you feel like your winding out 1st but lugging when you hit 2nd. 
The rest of the car is nice. The rear legroom is better than the 1st gen. Lots of the bells-n-whistles are nice, like the backup camera (though this is almost a necessity with that tiny rear window). The steering wheel and seat position couldn't seem to find a happy combination for me - with my arms either extended further than I like, or the wheel obscuring the instrument panel, or my left knee hitting the wheel with each shift. I'm neutral on the styling, neither better nor worse than the 1st gen, just different. The ride on streets and highway is pretty smooth. 
Anyway, it's "nice" but not nice enough for me to buy one. I almost cried as I left the dealer - my 25 years as a GM driver are finally at an end.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

The taillights on the tron version should be standard. Those rock. Well I am seeing more new cruzes on the road I am starting to like the look more now that I am seeing more on the road. If I was looking for new car today it would be on the short list to test drive. The front end looks better than the rear end IMO.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> The 1st to 2nd shift is such a tall change that you feel like your winding out 1st but lugging when you hit 2nd.


Haha, it's the exact same transmission as in the 1st gen Eco. I always hated that ratio change.

Powerbands of the engines might be different though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Haha, it's the exact same transmission as in the 1st gen Eco. I always hated that ratio change.
> 
> Powerbands of the engines might be different though.


From all the reviews, it sounds like the new one is even better. Was the quickest car by far in the two compact car shootouts I have seen thus far (MT and C&D). Those were autos, though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> From all the reviews, it sounds like the new one is even better. Was the quickest car by far in the two compact car shootouts I have seen thus far (MT and C&D). Those were autos, though.


Did those include the new 1.5T Civic? I hear it's quickest in segment right now.

But yeah, I read one review (I think it was Autoguide actually) that says the automatic transmission and engine seem to get along very well and that turbo lag on the manual seemed more pronounced. I was impressed with the automatic version of the car (I HATE the 1st gen auto transmission), but have not had the chance to drive the 2nd gen manual - because there aren't any out there by me!

The first-gen 1.4T had two different torque ratings - 148 ft lbs @ 1800 RPM for the automatic and 148 ft lbs @ 2500 RPM for the manual. Wonder if there's some ECU torque limiting programming like that on the 2nd gen as well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, they only used the 2.0L - due to it being the more popular choice (their reasoning, not mine).

I definitely want to try out a 2nd gen in the near future, to see how it compares (to the '14 2LT rental we drove to NC and back)


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 22, 2017)

Start Stop will not activate under 37 degrees


----------

